

Mac 1994 Inspriational Sales Video with Steve Jobs as FDR - gscott
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/watch-steve-jobs-play-fdr-apples-long-lost-takeoff-1984-mac-ad?page=0%2C0

======
MaysonL
That's 1984, and inspirational...

~~~
gscott
I made a mistake it was 1944 not 1994. It is a take off of going to war, but
going to war against IBM. In the video they secretly replace IBM PC's with
Mac's. The IBM Pc workers are sort of "POW's" until freed by the Macs. Can't
fix the title though.

